# VOTE! Best "Box" Skyscraper



## Bartje83 (Aug 9, 2008)

Trump !


----------



## Alpha/S. (Aug 24, 2008)

Seagram - it defines the style.


----------



## disturbanist (Sep 4, 2008)

hkskyline said:


> Seagram - a revolutionary idea at the time it was built.


Yes, definitely Seagram


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Cheung Kong!


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

Aon Center, Chicago!!! I love the narrow vertical lines, and it has great proportions!!!


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

It has to be said - it's not exactly Cheung Kong's most flattering picture is it?


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

The Seagram Building by Mies van der Rohe is the only revolutionary building in this list. The others are nice, but imo they are just copies of this boxconcept. Unbelievable that Seagram has such a low position in a poll on a skyscraperforum.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Are you saying only revolutionary buildings should be top? That imitations, despite 'imitation being the greatest form of flattery', cannot outdo the original with its own added twists?


----------



## afeishisb01377 (Nov 16, 2008)

*good story*

LinhuiqibiFor the sheep to cattlePoint of dry fishAnd Mirs Coke MingGeneral Leopard battle


----------



## cichy87 (Aug 4, 2006)

Seagram


----------



## mundobq (Jun 8, 2007)

Seagram Building

Beautiful indeed!


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

HSBC


----------



## ThatDarnSacramentan (Oct 26, 2008)

Cheung Kong Center. Aon is my runner-up because it has sheer height, but Cheung Kong just has a certain design to it. The slightly rounded corners, the pale blue glass that reflects so well.


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~ (Dec 12, 2008)

HSBC,London looks GREAT!


----------



## Sandeman (Jul 10, 2006)

Ramses said:


> The Seagram Building by Mies van der Rohe is the only revolutionary building in this list. The others are nice, but imo they are just copies of this boxconcept. Unbelievable that Seagram has such a low position in a poll on a skyscraperforum.


Totally agreed!!! I am amazed that so many people chose something other than the Seagram... looks like a lot of people need to crack open some arch. history books! :nuts:hno::bash:

Without the Seagram, all the others on this list would not exist!


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Sandeman said:


> Totally agreed!!! I am amazed that so many people chose something other than the Seagram... looks like a lot of people need to crack open some arch. history books! :nuts:hno::bash:
> 
> Without the Seagram, all the others on this list would not exist!


Originality has nothing to do with being the best.


----------



## red_eagle_1982 (Jan 24, 2009)

THe Original is still the best, Seagram baby!


----------



## felix801 (Feb 12, 2008)

I like the La's version of the AON better.


----------



## TheShark (Feb 28, 2009)

The Trump tower is the best IMO... though I dont really like any of those buildings


----------



## DamienK (Sep 11, 2002)

HKs Cheung Kong.


----------



## LONDON STAR (Jul 8, 2008)

It has to be Seagram, the greatest building in the world. Its the QE2 of skyscrapers


----------



## Kelaerkelaer (Mar 15, 2009)

HSBC Global HQ, London :thumbs:


----------



## Rabih (Feb 2, 2008)

Platinum Tower, Beirut Lebanon



Beiruti said:


> Renders





Hassoun said:


> Courtesy of Stewart Cooper


----------



## JustDance (Apr 5, 2009)

I vote for Trump World!


----------



## icarusrising (Aug 5, 2007)

1. Aon
2. Seagram
3. Trump
4. HSBC
5.Cheung Kong

The Aon is a box but it reminds me of graceful classical buildings!


----------



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

Seagram Building, NYC


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

Delftse Poort Rotterdam


----------



## Fabrega (Jun 22, 2008)

^^Thats my favorite highrise from Rotterdam, i love the glass. Its not has boxy as others. 

Here is a boxy scraper.



flickr

The spanish version of the aon center. In my opinion it has better coronation and corners. Not has tall of course but very nice and elegant. Torre Picasso


----------



## BrooklynNYC (Apr 10, 2007)

Not to be pretentious, but, anybody who knows anything about the history of architecture is going to say the Seagrams Building. It is probably the most important building in skyscraper history. How many (albeit, bad) copies of good ol' Mies' building have there been?

Good ol' Mies and good ol' Modernism.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Why does the oldest have to be the best?

I much prefer the Cheung Kong and London's HSBC Tower to the Seagram.


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

i_am_hydrogen said:


> 54th floor--superb views. We also have offices in Swiss Re.


Nice!

Anywho my vote goes to Trump NYC.


----------

